# SCIENCE: getting closer to vat-meat or cultured-meats



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Test Tube Meat Grown in the Lab : Discovery News


----------



## Uli (Dec 29, 2010)

If it´s made of animals it´s meat. If it´s made of plants it´s vegetarian, but not meat. And if it´s made of something else nobody should eat it. There´s not too much stuff humans and animals can digest which is neither meat nor plant.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Uli said:


> If it´s made of animals it´s meat.


if it grows in a tank, is purely muscle-cells or organ-cells, has no brain, 
no spinal-cord, no sensory organs, cannot see light or feel pain... 
it's not an animal. 
it may be an animal PRODUCT - but it cannot be frightened, hurt, 
lonely, etc - and even 'hunger' would be purely a chemical process.

it eliminates many valid objections to meat, by avoiding raising *animals* who can experience, pain, etc. 
that is not to say that many people might not avoid it for other reasons - 
but something *'grown'* from a biopsy or stem-cells is not a sentient being.

cheers, 
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Meat-growing researcher suspended : Nature News

he sent a 'disinvite' to a co-researcher in the lab who happens to be a board member, and accidentally hit 
_*reply all - *_ thus sending his critical e-mail, which was not cheerful or friendly in tone, 
to approx 100 colleagues who will be attending the upcoming conference.  oops.

that may have been embarrassing & unfortunate, but calling him 'unstable' as a result is ridiculous, IMO. 
his visiting-scholar remarked on how tenacious he is when working, and remarkably unruffled in the lab, 
despite setbacks or concerns - he described him as helpful & supportive, not unpredictable & erratic but reliable. 
if he is fired, i think that is an over-reaction. :nonod: JMO.


----------

